
Therac-25 - robgering
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therac-25
======
joezydeco
Way too many dupes to list manually:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=therac-25&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=therac-25&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

